# Wyeast 2352pc - Munich Lager Ii



## mahonya1 (8/5/12)

Anyone used this yeast? Brewing a Vienna lager later this week and thought I might give this yeast a go. Any tip or tricks with this yeast? What temp do people ferment at? Thinking of fermenting at 12C, but looks like the range goes up to 16C.
Cheers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/12)

Mahony said:


> Anyone used this yeast? Brewing a Vienna lager later this week and thought I might give this yeast a go. Any tip or tricks with this yeast? What temp do people ferment at? Thinking of fermenting at 12C, but looks like the range goes up to 16C.
> Cheers.


Colder the better but you must pitch adequate amounts of yeast.
Normal start temp for me is 7C, then I let it warm to 10c as fermentation progresses.
Nev


----------

